

Hacking E.T. for the Atari 2600 to make it better - steveb
http://www.neocomputer.org/projects/et/

======
axusgrad
I saw this link on Reddit, pretty cool that he shows how a few small fixes
could have averted a huge financial loss.

This was a game I played as a small child, and was able to figure out the way
to the ending. Also seem to remember it was my first encounter with a software
bug.

